# Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler



## GoldenMic (3. April 2012)

*Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Hallo,
mir ist seit geraumer Zeit etwas aufgefallen, allerdings habe ich erst jetzt wieder dran gedacht und wollte das ganze mal kurz ansprechen.
Es geht mir um die CPU Kühler im Einkaufsführer.
Mir ist klar das man pro Seite eben nur begrenz Platz hat und man in die Tabelle schlecht alle Infos eintragen kann. Aber ich finde es fehlt ein zu wichtiger Teil: Die Maße des Kühlers. Also BxHxT.
Ich habe auch überlegt welche Kategorie man weglassen könnte..also welche am ehsten verschmerzbar wäre. Das wären meiner Meinung nach die kompatiblen Sockel, denn bis auf wenige Ausnahmen passen die meisten Kühler ja auf alle gägnigen Sockel. Notfalls könnte man ja noch ne Spalte Bemerkung oder etwas in der Art dazunehmen in der erwähnt wird welcher aktuelle Sockel nicht passt.
Jedenfalls finde ich vor allem die Angabe der Höhe wichtiger als die Sockel, da es viele Gehäuse gibt die ~20cm breit sind in die einige der aktuell getesteten Kühler(wie der Archon, der Archon rev. A, der Macho(vllt knapp) und der True Spirit - um jetzt nur mal ein paar zu nennen - nicht reinpassen.

Das wars erstmal


----------



## Klarostorix (3. April 2012)

Einkaufsfürher hab ich auch noch nicht gehört


----------



## GoldenMic (3. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Sorry, editiert.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. April 2012)

Warum entschuldigst du dich? Irren ist menschlich


----------



## GoldenMic (4. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Kommentare sind übrigens erwünscht


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Die Idee ist an sich nicht schlecht.
Allerdings muss auch bedenkt werden dass die Breite des Gehäuses nur bedingt Aufschluss darauf gibt welche Kühler verbaut werden können.
Demnach müsstest du bei den Gehäuses ebenfalls noch erweitert hinschreiben welche Kühlerhöhe maximal verbaut ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Idee ist an sich nicht schlecht.
> Allerdings muss auch bedenkt werden dass die Breite des Gehäuses nur bedingt Aufschluss darauf gibt welche Kühler verbaut werden können.
> Demnach müsstest du bei den Gehäuses ebenfalls noch erweitert hinschreiben welche Kühlerhöhe maximal verbaut ist.


 
Das halte ich mal davon ab sowieso für Erstebenswert. Wenn man sich auf vielen Shopseiten umschaut findet man sehr selten mal wirklich Infos zur maximalen Kühlerhöhe. So ging es jedenfalls mir.
Das sollte man auch ändern.


----------



## Skysnake (4. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Der gesamte Einkaufsführer ist halt so eine Sache. Man hat eben nur begrenzt Platz.  Da bekommt man immer zu wenig drauf unter.

Ich würde den Einkaufsführer ja eher auf die CD/DVD auslagern/erweitern. Da dann halt mit richtig fetten Infos. So könnte man durchaus einen weiteren Anreiz schaffen, die DVD Version zu kaufen


----------



## GoldenMic (4. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Naja ich finde schon das der Einkaufsführer wichtiger Bestandteil der Print ist.
DVD wäre fast wieder etwas absurd...da kann man auch gleich Online schauen.


----------



## Skysnake (4. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Naja, warum?

Wenn da halt VIEL mehr Infos drin stecken als du jemals auf die Seiten packen kannst?

Zudem kannste die Daten auf der DVD eben DVD exklusiv machen. Für was hat man das Teil denn 

PCGH hat doch eh Daten or Mass.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Klar passen da mehr Infos drauf. Dennoch finde ich es in der Print wichtig.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Recht hast du. Nen z.B fetter Mugen passt nicht in jedes Case.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Naja, du hast es ja noch immer in der "print" 

Aktuell wird ja glaube ich sogar so etwas in die Richtung gemacht.

Man sollte halt nie vergessen, das so ne Seite halt reales Geld kostet, und der Platz begrenzt ist. Zudem ist das Interesse an so etwas mit dem Internet auch gesunken/sinkt weiter. Man bekommt da halt neuere/umfangreichere Infos. Man muss da also einen recht dünnen goldenen Mittelweg finden.

Eine Alternative wäre z.B. in jeder Ausgabe einen anderen Schwerpunkt zu beleuchten bei den Einkaufsführern, und alle halbe Jahr/Jahr bei CPU/GPU Updates etc, eben die entsprechende Sparte nochmals einschieben. Mehr Seiten wirste aber wohl kaum realisiert bekommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe ja nicht umsonst einen Vorschlag gemacht wie man das Platzproblem in der Print lösen könnte. Maße rein, immer die gleichen Sockel aufzählen raus. Fertig.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

hm...

Reicht das vom Platz her wirklich aus?

Man sollte ja BxHxT machen, aber auch wie hoch die Unterkante ist, wegen RAM-Modulen


----------



## GoldenMic (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Wenn du dir mal die breite Spalte von Sockeln anschaust denke ich auf jedenfall das es passt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das man pro Seite eben nur begrenz Platz hat und man in die Tabelle schlecht alle Infos eintragen kann. Aber ich finde es fehlt ein zu wichtiger Teil: Die Maße des Kühlers. Also BxHxT.
> Ich habe auch überlegt welche Kategorie man weglassen könnte..also welche am ehsten verschmerzbar wäre. Das wären meiner Meinung nach die kompatiblen Sockel, denn bis auf wenige Ausnahmen passen die meisten Kühler ja auf alle gägnigen Sockel. Notfalls könnte man ja noch ne Spalte Bemerkung oder etwas in der Art dazunehmen in der erwähnt wird welcher aktuelle Sockel nicht passt.


Mit zusätzlicher Bemerkung reicht der Platz definitiv nicht aus - und den Teil des Einkaufsführers kenne ich bis auf den Millimeter genau, da ich schon viel zu oft gezwungen war, etwas Platz durch sanftes Schriftgrößen-Tuning zu schaffen.

Ich höre aber zum ersten Mal, dass die Sockelangabe überflüssig ist. Ich halte sie für ziemlich wichtig: Bestes Beispiel ist z. B. der relativ neue Freezer i30, der nur die Montage auf Sockel-1155/1156/2011-Systemen ermöglicht. Das Modell ist also nicht nur für AMD-Nutzer ungeeignet, sondern auch für Anwender mit Sockel-775/1366-System. Beim Freezer A30 sind wiederum Intel-Nutzer komplett außen vor. Die Frage ist jetzt: Schaust du zuerst, ob der Kühler grundsätzlich zu deinem Sockel kompatibel ist oder entfernst du zuerst das Seitenteil, zückst den Gliedermaßstab und misst millimetergenau nach, um später rauszufinden, dass vor der Verwendung nur noch der Neukauf von CPU + Mainboard ansteht?  (Die Abmessungen sind ohnehin variabler als die Sockel-Kompatibilität: Manchmal lässt sich z. B. ein Lüfter verschieben, demontieren oder gegen ein Slimline-Modell austauschen.)

Daher -->


Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich würde den Einkaufsführer ja eher auf die CD/DVD auslagern/erweitern.


Wir haben seit einigen Ausgaben das Testdatenbank-Tool auf DVD, das regelmäßig erweitert wird, Filter-Funktionen etc. bereithält und vor allem auch deutlich mehr Modelle umfasst, als im Einkaufsführer Platz haben.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Naja wie du meinst. Schaue ich in die aktuelle PCGH sieht es so aus das jeder CPU Kühler 
AM2 - AM3(+), FM1/775, 1155,1156, 1366 kann. 

Manche können dann noch auf den 2011er, manche gehen noch auf 754 und 939. 

Da fände ich persönlich eine Höhenangabe wichtiger. Beispielweise wenn man jetzt den Archon oder den True Spirit 140 mit dem Silver Arrow vergleiche weiß ich zwar das ich den Silver Arrow in eigentlich jedes ~20cm Breite Gehäuse bekommen sollte, den Treu Spirit 140 aber in keins.
Ich wollte ja im Endeffekt nur meine Meinung mitteilen. Wenn ihr meint das sollte so bleiben dann ist das halt so.


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Stephan, das Ding find ich auch sehr geil  Da habt ihr euch wirklich was dabei gedacht 

@GoldenMic:

Die Idee an sich ist ja auch nicht schlecht, nur mit der DVD-Lösung kannste halt das wirklich richtig geil aufziehen. Besser als das in ner Print je möglich wäre durch Sortierfunktionen etc.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Und die DVD-Lösung kann man wirklich richtig geil auf Torrent stellen ...


----------



## GoldenMic (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Wie gesagt: Ich hab nichts gegen die DVD Variante. Absolut nicht.
Aber es kann doch nicht sein das ich der einzige hier bin der die Print liest während er mal nicht direkt in der Nähe eines PCs ist


----------



## Skysnake (5. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Doch ich, immer in der Bahn, wenn Sie neu raus kommt. Sonst halt die Samstagszeitung


----------



## Softy (15. April 2012)

*AW: Print: Einkaufsführer: CPU-Kühler*

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut


----------

